# Funny things from Foreign friends about voting in the USA



## plantbrain (4 Nov 2008)

It's sort of a hoot that many of my friends abroad feel they should get to vote in the USA as the effects are felt very strongly in their countries. I can see their point

I voted a few weeks ago via mail(the only way to go here, the pools are zoos about now and particularly today!).
Looks like a landslide to me. Never thought I'd ever see this day, no one here really did.

Another friend asked if I voted in the past as well(I have always voted in every election), and was I responsible for W. Ahaha.....nope. Local issues in California are quite tense so I hoper to see those results. I think they will be a landslide as well.

Hopefully lots of good changes coming up.
These things go in cycles, but I have to admit that the pendulum swings back and forth every few years, it just got stuck the last 8 years. Same for the housing market here, every 30-40 years goes bust and then slowly builds to a crazed greed fed monster like the in 1980's in CA.  

The Govenator is not doing too bad here. He's been better and is pro environment(within reason and still not get tossed out by the business interest) than I thought. Gay marriage is the big one here on CA's ballot, lots of tradition talk about what is means, some funny responses from friends abroad there too on this one.

"Why is this even an issue when it's no one's business but the couple?"
 "Why can't the people in the USA discuss politics openly without becoming so hostile"

I guess it's like soccer matches in Europe vs the USA Even that's changing.
You guys can have the Beckam's back though

Tis a strange place indeed.
At least one is going a more positive way than the last two. 
Like sales and marketing, politics here is all about perception.

The mood is nervous here.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Nov 2008)

I have my fingers crossed!

I wonder how my brother's wife will vote.  I believe she's a democrat, but not sure.  I know she hates W.  Not sure if my bro' is eligable to vote.  They're in Missouri.

Man, my fingers are crossed.  I truely want Obama to win.  I really don't like McCaine.  He seems to repeat buzz words and phrases constantly and it feels like there is no meat to his campaign.  I could be wrong, as I'm not following it as in-depth as I'm sure most americans are.

Fingers crossed  :!:


----------



## JamesM (4 Nov 2008)

It doesn't matter who wins, as long as they have more brains than Dubya and have no desperate desire to finish their old man's work, like Dubya. Dragging other countries into his crack pot ideas along the way.


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Nov 2008)

My Wife who is black portuguese (and hates the english so not racist ) says that it will be great to have a black president in charge of the most racist country in the world. lol

Personally I think the US president is very much a 'frontman' and Obama is certainly very good at that side of things.  Hopefully he'll be better than the last few presidents and stop marching around the world like the big school teacher.

AC


----------



## jay (4 Nov 2008)

Don't understand all the noise about a "black" president. 
He is mix race.
Found this poster very good
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...poster-campaign-voters-ignore-race-issue.html
I'm not a Daily Mail reader, this is just where I found the pic when I did a search  

Hope Obama does win as any more years of Republicanism and I think the world is going to implode.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Nov 2008)

Is it me, or has W not been out pushing for McCain.  Is this some rule about the election, or is it the republicans wanting to distance themselves from the nonce?


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Nov 2008)

He hasn't been publicly endorsed GWB because the 'image/media gurus' think that it would lose votes immediately on top of the  votes that he is losing for being himself.

Try and tell a black person that a mixed race person isn't black. lol.  I have.  My sons are visibly white. Not even half cast (or quarter cast ) but she still tells me the youngest (who has brown and straight hair) that he is black!!!

It's like trying to tell an Irishman he lives in the British Isles!!!

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Nov 2008)

What I don't understand is how George "The Idiot" Bush won it twice! Specially against Al Gore!! Thats was the biggest scam in the American voting history for sure! Glad the hollywood version came true at last and lets see he can do a better job, not holding my breath on that


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Nov 2008)

Well, my faith in the US is restored, mostly


----------



## plantbrain (5 Nov 2008)

They did  pass the ban on gay marriage however  Same rational is used as the claims for making it illegal for interacial marriage(and not that long ago either). As I am in a relationship with a woman of color/different culture than I, obviously I feel a certain way.  So it's okay to be homophobic  but not be a racist?

I just do not get it.

Still, glad it is all over and no longer have to worry and listen to the baloney

As far as Obama being 1/2 white, yes, but in this culture here, that means you are black  
But this went beyond his race, few would deny that.
I like the mood here, the willingness, a least in the talk thus far, about working together, not this "us vs them" business.

Hope this bodes well for all...........

At least this guy can "pranunceiate" and give a decent response.
All politicians are "front men/women". Their supporters call in the chips, it's an investment, so who spends? Business, lobby groups, and a good web support this time(one of the first times it's done well and been organized well).

Vote plants!

Regards, 
Tom Barr








Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Nov 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What I don't understand is how George "The Idiot" Bush won it twice! Specially against Al Gore!! Thats was the biggest scam in the American voting history for sure! Glad the hollywood version came true at last and lets see he can do a better job, not holding my breath on that



some stupid things bush had said:

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/blog/editors_c ... icle/7847/


----------



## Themuleous (5 Nov 2008)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Still, glad it is all over and no longer have to worry and listen to the baloney



Amen to that!



> Vote plants!



Haha         

Sam







Regards, 
Tom Barr[/quote]


----------



## a1Matt (5 Nov 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Some stupid things bush had said:
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/blog/editors_c ... icle/7847/



One of those Bush quotes is....

*5. "I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully." - Sept. 29, 2000*

Well that is good to know     Lets rush to get Bush to endorse UKAPS


----------



## jay (5 Nov 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Try and tell a black person that a mixed race person isn't black. lol.  I have.  My sons are visibly white. Not even half cast (or quarter cast ) but she still tells me the youngest (who has brown and straight hair) that he is black!!!
> 
> It's like trying to tell an Irishman he lives in the British Isles!!!
> 
> AC



Don't think Tiger Woods would like your wife


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Nov 2008)

The Paranoia that black people have about being discriminated against tends to make them claim anyone succesful for their side.  If Michael Schumacher had a black ancestor 500 years ago then the best driver in the world ever would've been black in their eyes.

It surprises me that they don't claim that seeing as human beings started off in Africa that we are all black. lol

Why do I say Paranoia?  Because these days it is the white native that is discriminated against due to the fact that everyone is so scared of being called racist.

I have had many arguments with my wife and her friends when they cry discrimination and it always ends up going back to slavery, colonisation and the way the white europeans treated the africans centurys ago.  When you try and say it is history and to move on you have to forgive and forget she and her friends always say 'You can' forgive and forget something so huge'.  They don't seem to understand that by this theory the British should hate the Germans/Italians/Danish etc.....Instead we embrace our history and are proud to be English.  (I mean by Germans the Angles which gave our country it's name)

This of course is a huge contradiction because they are proud to be portuguese and don't insist they are African.  In fact when you try to suggest they are african they hit the roof.

This is why Obama is a good thing really.  As much as it may sort out the minority white's racism it may also help the black populations of the world to understand that they should forgive and forget and not need to fight a war against an imaginary majority. Maybe they will understand that their perceived majority of racists is actually a tiny minority!!!

Somehow I doubt it.  This argument has gone on for a long long time and seems more acceptance of each other than equality.

I have to say that whilst I think Obama has been very clever and has picked the perfect moment it is not his policies that won him this election.  It is what he as a symbol stands for and was also helped by the current circumstances.  It is good that he got in because it could stop a nation hating each other and maybe calm the rest of the world at the same time.

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Nov 2008)

There are a few things I don't discuss, politics, religion and race issues! never ends well lol oh and football with my dad! LOL


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Nov 2008)

"I have had" <---- I don't try anymore.  you can't reason with the unreasonable 

AC


----------



## plantbrain (7 Nov 2008)

Let's see, 

1.I've lived in a 3rd world country for a 1.5 years
2. Lived with a interacial and a biracial couple for 5 years as roomates
3. Lived with a Lesbian couple (same place, 5 years as roommates)
4. Had several girlfriends of different cultures and race
5. Had black kids spit on me for "being white in their neighborhood" while I was in FL at grad school a few years ago.
6. Had older Black bullies pull my toe head hair out as they ran by in school. Later I grew and took up boxing, where the same guy got dropped and never picked on me again.
7. Racism is a two way street

I am very willing to talk race. Politics is acting and marketing.
Religion is something that is a personal level issue. what ever works for you as long as it does not infringe on others.
Sports is something I do not talk about, it something I do. I'd rather play a game., than being benched/ watching from TV(same thing). 

I am glad Barak has been elected, not only that, he trouced McCain.
Already the USA has a better world view and the world feels better also.
My Latin friends are happy that us gringo gabachos have some sense.
My Asian friends are also happy.

He has a tough rode ahead however.
He's also a very smart guy unlike Bush, Clinton was very smart as well(Both law professors, same for Hillary who is arguably smarter than Bill). I think Barak will be a bit more conservative than some think.
But it will be interesting to see.

As far as California, we have an actor at the helm here
Even though he's GOP, he's actually not too bad and is better in some ways that the Demo control spending crazed legislature. He's also orange  
Spray on tan. Weird. He's indirectly my top boss.
Never thought I'd see that day either watching "Conan". 

But we gave rights to chickens and took them away from gay folks.
I do not get that one, but the religious Mormons.........arguing in favor of "traditional" marriage, ironically, these are the same bunch that had polygamy as one  their "traditions" sank 25 million $ into CA's prop 8.
Maybe they meant marriage is between a man and several women?

I have a better solution, take all "marriage" definition language out and call them all civil unions. Then the religious groups can have their "marriage traditions" however they deem fit for their beliefs.
This should not be a political/government issue, the only thing there is a legal contract.
So proposing an amendment to ban all wording from "marriage" form the licenses and go with "civil unions".
This way everyone is treated equally under the government, and the religions can do what they chose.

How cut the religion out and keep things fair is a rough road.
These folks are not driven by logic, this is true everywhere.
Still everyone is more the same than they think.
My experiences and here on the web have certainly taught me that.

Things are more alike and interwoven that those that seek to create those "us vs them" issues to divide.
You have to get beyond it both in rhetoric and most importantly, action. 

Seems that this will be that direction, at least it looks like a decent chance at it.
Hope is all we got.

Regards, 
tom Barr


----------



## jay (7 Nov 2008)

Gay marriage?
Heck, if they want to be as miserable as the rest of us, let them go ahead


----------



## Themuleous (8 Nov 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Gay marriage?
> Heck, if they want to be as miserable as the rest of us, let them go ahead


----------



## plantbrain (12 Nov 2008)

Yes, like regular marriage works so well  
The perfect example of how it is suppose to be?

I'm smart, never married

I think folks should mind their own business, it hurts no one else and it's not for others to judge a couple. If they are happy, that's all that counts. There's some one for everyone out there. Gay, straight, bisexual transgender foot fetish loving you name its.

But these zealots have to stick their noses into everyone else's business, telling me that their Jesus/Allah is better than mine. All in the name of "Freedom".........like any war, the first victim is always the Truth.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

